

Ask HN: We launch, now what? - matysanchez

I don&#x27;t know if this question was already asked.<p>What do you think are the steps to follow, and also the steps to avoid?
======
aespinoza
First thing to do after launch is: Get people to signup/use your
service/product. Then measure.

After that decide if it is a business and scale.

